# WAGO Starterkit e!cockpit PFC100 750-8100



## Quigley (12 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

leider ist mir die SD Karte kaputt gegangen, die mit dem Starter-Kit ausgeliefert wird. Hat jemand ein Starterkit und kann mir ein Image von dieser SD Karte ziehen und zusenden?

Für Eure mühe Danke im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Quigley


----------



## holgermaik (13 Juni 2020)

Im Verzeichnis "Runtime" von e!cockpit sollte ein Image für eine SD Karte liegen


----------



## Quigley (13 Juni 2020)

Leider nicht, Dort liegt kein Image.


----------



## KLM (13 Juni 2020)

Ein Image brauchst Du nur, wenn Du eine Firmware kleiner FW(12) im Controller hast. Sonst kannst Du das auch über Ethernet mit den WUP Dateien direkt aus e!C heraus machen, also ohne SD-Karte. Unter Datei > Updates & Addons kannst Du die laden. Die Images liege nicht mehr in dem Verzeichnis Runtime, seitdem es die Möglichkeit der WUP Dateien gibt. Wenn Du doch ein Image brauchst kannst Du die aktuelle Firmware auf der Homepage oder direkt im Support anfordern.


----------

